# What should I do?



## Jude (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay, this topic doesn't necessarily fit in here, but it's close enough.

It's homecoming week, and the theme for this Friday is "carnival". I had an idea of going as a lion and having someone else go as a lion tamer. It'd be a break from the dozens and dozens of people going as clowns.

With a $30+ budget, would I be better off just getting facepaint + fake hair for a mane + a tail, or should I just go to a costume shop and get an extremely loose fitting lion costume. Which one would look better?


----------



## Furr (Oct 6, 2010)

Well I made my Kyuubi costume with like $35 spent however I had extra fur and other stuff laying around which I could recycle into the costume. If you donâ€™t have any extra resources no $30 isnâ€™t enough to make a decent fursuit. Unless you get really lucky with fabric and use coupons you might, and I mean _might_ be able to make a somewhat wearable head. But only if you use some common household materials for the build.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 6, 2010)

Depends on how good you want it to look. With $30 you're probably better off going with face paint, paws and a tail. It won't be exceptionally badass, but it'll be something.


----------



## Bir (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't have any pictures, but I sent my uncle to a Bar-Halloween contest as a lion. Made him a yarn tail, a yarn mane, and face-painted him. x3 He won the contest, too.

Edit: I also made him a wig, but it was ugly. Before I knew how to make yarn nice looking. XP


----------



## Jesie (Oct 6, 2010)

You'd be amazed what you can pull off with just 30 dollars. I've made great costumes with just 10.. or even free.

In other words, the only thing I paid for last Halloween was fake blood. Which wasn't much.


Take this note down:
*While I don't agree with the use of cardboard for long time use or intended to be sold for money costumes,*
If it's something you are just going to wear one night and never sell, you can do magical things with cardboard. The same cardboard they throw away at just about every store you go to.

I've made one-time-use claws, swords, even a pyramid head mask.

*BUT AS SOON AS THE PARTY WAS OVER, I THREW THAT SHIT AWAY.*

With that said, Twice now, you can make a cheap costume on the fly for under a few bucks if you are creative enough.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 6, 2010)

What Jesie said. While for long time use you want some nice materials and nice stitching, ect. You can make a lion costume for under 30$ with some cheap materials and glue.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 6, 2010)

Like Dis!

Tho maybe not so detailed. I doubt you may have the time or money for that.
Not that you'd want to wear it. It's too purdy!


----------



## Jude (Oct 6, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Like Dis!
> 
> Tho maybe not so detailed. I doubt you may have the time or money for that.
> Not that you'd want to wear it. It's too purdy!


 
Oh jeez, that looks amazing!
I have basically 1 and a half days to figure something out.
I don't think I'm capable of making a full mask in that time, unless I'm _really _dedicated.

Well, it's worth trying, I guess.
So do I just start with a cardboard base? How do I go about getting the shape I want? Just cut/paste into a blocky mask? What would I do about the textures? I'd probably have to use fun fur/carpet texture from a costume shop as I can't easily order anything by tomorrow.

EDIT: At this point, forget it. It's pretty much impossible considering I can't even get supplies until tomorrow, and then I have one day.

I'll stick with face-paint. What could I do for a fake mane? I might attempt to make a tail also if I can't find a lion one in the costume shop.


----------



## Deo (Oct 6, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Like Dis!
> 
> Tho maybe not so detailed. I doubt you may have the time or money for that.
> Not that you'd want to wear it. It's too purdy!


 
I was just about to post this. 
*YOU. READ. MY. MIND.*


----------



## Jesie (Oct 6, 2010)

OoooowwwEEEEEEEEooooooooo


----------



## Bir (Oct 6, 2010)

You're giving up because you'll only have one day to work on it?

Well you certainly don't have much dedication to whatever you initially wanted to pull off. I know that some people can create entire fursuit heads in one day. All you need is a few different things and some cheap acrylic non-toxic paint for your face. EEEZY PEEZY.


----------



## Deo (Oct 6, 2010)

oooooh! 
DURRRHURRHURR.


----------



## Jude (Oct 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> You're giving up because you'll only have one day to work on it?
> 
> Well  you certainly don't have much dedication to whatever you initially  wanted to pull off. I know that some people can create entire fursuit  heads in one day. All you need is a few different things and some cheap  acrylic non-toxic paint for your face. EEEZY PEEZY.


 
The people who make entire fursuit heads probably have a ton of  experience doing so. This is honestly my first attempt at all, and I can  guarantee if I have this little time to do it, it'll probably fail.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 6, 2010)

So what if it looks bad? You'll be wearing it for a day or two.

after that you'll have a whole year to work on it.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Jesie said:


> So what if it looks bad? You'll be wearing it for a day or two.
> 
> after that you'll have a whole year to work on it.


 
Okay, you're right. Once I get the supplies, then it shouldn't be too hard if I work on it all day.

So, I have cardboard and yarn. I'm getting more supplies after school. What else do I need?

My parents said something along the lines of "Oh, that sounds pretty weird. You can do what you want, but you're on your own", so I'm gonna need help from you guys.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

cardboard
yarn
hot glue
hot glue gun
acrylic paint
paint brushes


You can use a modified version of Birr's yarn tail tutorial to make the mane.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> cardboard
> yarn
> hot glue
> hot glue gun
> ...


 
Thanks!

I'll try to take pictures after I'm finished with the cardboard base, or if I need help with something else.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Arg, I have a little trouble getting started.

I've only seen tutorials for foam based masks. Foam is much easier to manipulate than cardboard. I've taken measurements of my head, I don't really know where to take it from here.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

Use a mesh tutorial.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Use a mesh tutorial.


 
Alright, so should I cut out thin strips of cardboard and glue them together like this?

Sorry for asking so many questions, I just want to make sure I have the right idea of what to do.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay, just got finished with the base (I'm a really slow worker). The tutorial said to cover the empty spaces with foam. I'll just cover it up with more cardboard I suppose.

I also accidentally made the whole thing a little tight, and the chin strap is a little loose. Oh well, don't feel like doing it over.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

Use this method http://www.flickr.com/photos/caninehybrid/sets/72157623433556629/
but with carboard instead of foam.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Use this method http://www.flickr.com/photos/caninehybrid/sets/72157623433556629/
> but with carboard instead of foam.



I don't see what so different with this method, he's adding foam from the sides to shape the head.

Also, my stapler broke, so I'm resorting to regular glue (its taking FOREVER to dry), and I'm kinda filling in the holes with cardboard until I get to the bottom part where I can start making the mouth/nose. In this situation is it alright to cover everything with duct tape to smooth it out? I'm only using it once.

I'm going to have to work on this all night.

EDIT: I went out and bought a hot glue gun, it works MUCH better.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Proving that I'm not dead, I'm just terribly slow.






Time for an all nighter.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Proving that I'm not dead, I'm just terribly slow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seriously, for your health don't turn that into a mask. It's going to be damn close to unbreathable, hot, and potentially dangerous and it'll fall apart quick. I know you are on a budget but I seriously worry about how well your ability to breath will be in there.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Seriously, for your health don't turn that into a mask. It's going to be damn close to unbreathable, hot, and potentially dangerous and it'll fall apart quick. I know you are on a budget but I seriously worry about how well your ability to breath will be in there.


 
I know, I made it WAY too tight (and the eyes are too high), but I'm only going to be wearing it once, and I can take it off anytime I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I know, I made it WAY too tight (and the eyes are too high), but I'm only going to be wearing it once, and I can take it off anytime I feel uncomfortable.


 
You better make sure you have someone around and a signal to give if something starts to go wrong, and keep plenty of water on hand. Hopefully it goes okay.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You better make sure you have someone around and a signal to give if something starts to go wrong, and keep plenty of water on hand. Hopefully it goes okay.


 
Yes, yes. I'm going have a friend with me the whole time (the lion tamer) to help me if anything goes wrong.
I've never fainted/passed out, and I don't plan to anytime soon.


----------



## Jude (Oct 7, 2010)

Two hours later, it's starting to look so derpy that I don't even know if I should continue on it. MAYBE with hair and a mane it will look different, but I'm not too sure. Looks WAY more like a bear than a cat.







The forehead is way too big, and I'm getting tired.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

Move the eyes up higher. Just because you have to see lower don't mean you can't make the eyes bigger to hide the fact your forehead is huge.

Like so: ...Wait wut?

..On second thought.. WHAT IS THIS I CAN'T EVEN.

That's like some kinda cone head shit you got going on. Why is that forehead so huge? Are you advertising on it or something?


----------



## Jude (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Move the eyes up higher. Just because you have to see lower don't mean you can't make the eyes bigger to hide the fact your forehead is huge.
> 
> Like so: ...Wait wut?
> 
> ...


 
rofl, I know I have a huge forehead. I do have a huge problem seeing because they need to be moved down.

I only made them small because most lion fursuits I've seen had small eyes. I'll make an adjustment.

EDIT: Oh, I think I know why. I don't particularly have a huge forehead, the head is just not wide enough. At all. Fuck.


----------



## Jude (Oct 8, 2010)

Fuck it, I'm rage quitting.

1) It looked like shit
2) The forehead is huge
3) The eyes were shit
4) Cardboard barely held
5) I just fucking ripped it from the inside
6) I had no idea what the hell I was doing.
7) I still had a lot to do.
8) I'm fucking tired.

I'll attempt this later (maybe not a lion though) and I'll make it much  wider, use plastic mesh + foam, exaggerate the features more, and not  use tape.

At least now my parents actually want me doing stuff like this and don't think its that weird anymore.


----------



## Jesie (Oct 8, 2010)

On that note:

You now have an entire year to work on making a nice suit.

I would take full advantage of that and look up every tutorial you can to see what you did wrong here, to what you can make nicer in the future.

This can be a learning experience for you, so take from it what you can.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

STOP. THIS IS SALVAGEABLE (for a one night use).
I'll be right back with red lines and more info, stat.

EDIT. Here we go.

Now you just need to add more cardboard for the brow, muzzle and cheeks. Then add the yarn as the mane.




Red is caedboard, black is eyes, blue is yarn.


----------



## Jude (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesie said:


> On that note:
> 
> You now have an entire year to work on making a nice suit.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, thank you very much. Having one day to make a head at the last second put a lot of stress on me when I have never attempted it before.

I'm almost laughing at how bad it came out.



Deovacuus said:


> STOP. THIS IS SALVAGEABLE (for a one night use).
> I'll be right back with red lines and more info, stat.


 
You think so? Alright, shoot. I might not use it tomorrow, but I could use something on Halloween.


----------



## Jude (Oct 8, 2010)

O_O

That looks really good.

There's no way I can get that accomplished by tomorrow.

I'll try for Halloween.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

If anything cardboard is cheap and working in 3-D will give you experience in creating something like a head. Like Jesie already said though, don't use cardboard if you paln on wearing it more than once. Cardboard is a one time and throw it out sort of deal.


----------



## Jude (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's true. Next time, I should draw or at least plan out the proportions and everything. I had no depth anywhere except the mouth area, and it sucked.

Nothing can get this to work by tonight, and if I do something for Halloween, I'll redo it, using much better proportions.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2010)

If you're making it for halloween you have enough time to make it right. 
Order your fur today so it ships in time, get your plastic mesh/balaclava and furniture foam, sew your seams, hot glue the fur down, and get it done! best of luck, feel free to post pics for constructive crit.


----------



## Jude (Oct 8, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> If you're making it for halloween you have enough time to make it right.
> Order your fur today so it ships in time, get your plastic mesh/balaclava and furniture foam, sew your seams, hot glue the fur down, and get it done! best of luck, feel free to post pics for constructive crit.


 
Yes, thank you! My parents are actually interested in helping me this time (with the sewing and stuff), and I have a few weeks to work on it.
It's Halloween, so a werewolf would probably fit it better. I'll start off by making drawings and possibly a 3D model as a reference rather than just making a human shaped head gluing cardboard over some parts for padding without even really thinking what it'd look like.

Since I'm not _too _rushed this time, I'll go ahead and start making sketches, and I'll order some supplies tomorrow.


----------

